# Carter inks



## idigjars (Dec 29, 2004)

These are some of my nicer Carter 1897 cones.  The TEALS are the toughest color.  Sorry the pic isn't better.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 29, 2004)

idigjars ,
  VERY NICE again !
  Very pretty display..... I love when someone puts together a color variant grouping of one certain mold. It is very hard to do , and I can appreciate all the work (digging/buying/trading ) that went into your grouping of Carter's Inks. 
   Thanks for sharing your pic with us !  Brian


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Dec 29, 2004)

Ahhhh that display warms the soul!!  I am a fellow Carter's ink collector [8D]  This teal carter specimen was dug at the old Maplewood dump in Bethleham, N.H. this summer..  Taz


----------



## IRISH (Dec 30, 2004)

Now that is a display to be proud of [] ,  I don't know a lot about inks but that made me jealous [:-] [] .


----------



## idigjars (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks everybody.  Taz, that is a pretty nice ink, the shoulder embossed examples are really tough and in teal, OMG! []  Take care all, and good luck digging and collecting.


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 7, 2005)

killa display of ink im into the whole inkwell the first bottle i dug was a carter`s indeliable ink, then i dug 3 more in the next 2 years.......


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 7, 2005)

here`s some more inks in my collection.....


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 7, 2005)

taz where you from?..... im from portland


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Mar 8, 2005)

Norway area. Oxford county.. I have a display at the undercover antique mall.... Minerals, gems, crystals and bottles.... Going to the upcoming show John???  Taz


----------



## KBbottles (Mar 4, 2010)

WOW!!!!!! JEALOUS!!!


----------



## bottlechaser62 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow! very nice. Let me know if you want to let go of an amber carters. Ive got several amber cones....a few plains and a few sanfords but no carters. Thanks for sharing those awesome colors!


----------



## epackage (Mar 5, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  idigjars
> 
> These are some of my nicer Carter 1897 cones.  The TEALS are the toughest color.  Sorry the pic isn't better.


 LOVE your inks IDJ but the only thing I would say with all due respect to you is the mirrored back makes this look very busy and confusing to the naked eye, I would think a nice opaque backround would really do your inks just, it's hard to focus on any one ink with the reflective images. I hope you understand my meaning and don't take it the wrong way, great stuff....Jim


----------



## Poison_Us (Mar 5, 2010)

SAWEEEEET!
 Trumps our inks by a long shot.


----------



## potstone (Mar 5, 2010)

Super nice display. A lot of great colored inks. 
 I'm sure they took a while to accumulate.


----------



## baltbottles (Mar 5, 2010)

Paul,

 Have you ever seen a Clear shoulder embossed Carters cone? Ive had quite a few of them in aqua and a couple teal ones in the past but only one clear example.

 Chris


----------



## Digswithstick (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow Paul ,that has to be the most colorfull  and largest Carter cone collection i have ever seen , thanks for posting them !


----------



## idigjars (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks all for the nice comments.  

 Chris, I have never seen a true clear with Carter embossed on the shoulder, that one is special.  

 Epackage(Jim), I think you are correct.  It is hard to focus with that mirrored background.  I need to take another pic with the white background.  Thank you for that helpful comment.

 Best regards to all and good luck finding and digging items for your collections.  Paul


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 23, 2010)

Paul those are some awesome ink bottles,....Really nice collection you have! Thanks for showing them![]                                Joe


----------



## glass man (Mar 27, 2010)

THANKS FOR SHARING PAUL! BEAUTIFUL! I HAD 19 DIFF. COLORED ONES [SOME JUST DIFF. SHADES OF AMBER,GREEN SO ON] AND SOLD ALL FOR$100 BUCKS 3 OR SO YEARS AGO.I MISS EM! WAY TO GO!!! JAMIE


----------



## junkyard jack (Apr 25, 2010)

That's a very nice color run on those cones!!


----------



## CreekWalker (May 29, 2010)

Super display! What a great collection! We find the Carter's inks , but very few colored ones. (If I do my son claims it[]!)


----------



## ajohn (May 31, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought there was two of everything[8D].Nice collection


----------



## woodswalker (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful collection Paul!! Looks fabulous...[]
    Amanda


----------



## girlie (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow!!...5 stars for your arrangement mate, love all the colors. I love your collection. Keep it growing!!


----------

